# Dividing 4 and Printing 4 photos to one A4 format paper.



## aster (Dec 20, 2010)

I have created a postcard which I'd like to print directly from LR 3.2.
Onto each A4 size paper should fit precisely 4 cards but I don't find such a template with A4 divided to 4. Is there any other way to print or do I need to find such a template? Most printers nowadays claim to be capable of borderless print. Therefore the fact, that this essential template is missing is surprising.

Thanks!


----------



## Graeme Brown (Dec 20, 2010)

You can make your own in the Custom Package section - define the page size in Printer Settings then insert the apertures you want and drag the images from the filmstrip. You can save it as a user template if if will be used again. You could also use Picture Package if all the images are the same.


----------



## aster (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, but googling with keyword LR Picture Package leads me to the LR Print panel template Browser ... where I don't have named selection. Neither I can't find Picture Package from menus.


----------



## aster (Dec 21, 2010)

After 1.5 hours of trying hard, I'm still able only to print  thumbnail of the postcard to 4 different A4 sheets. And you can't imagine how stupid one feels after all these efforts 

That's the "best" result achieved, when choosing a 3978x2848 postcard from library and print from menu. From print template browser choosing  2x2 cells displays a A4 in portrait mode with one image only on preview. I can't figure any way to fill in other 3 images, except telling printer to print 4 copies, in a hope it understands to print these copies to empty places on A4 . But nothing I expected happens, instead there are 4 sheets with one thumbnail on each. And I don't have a slightest idea why thumbnails.

My printer is HP Officejet 6310 and should be capable to this decent task.


----------



## ernie (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll give it a shot.  First, on the left panel bottom go to page setup, then when your printer driver box comes up pick the size paper and any other settings under properties that you would normally use if not printing from LR. When that's all done, go to the left panel (mod note: I think Ernie meant Right hand panel here) and pick custom package. Then Then go down to where you add something to the page. I usually pick one 4x6. Then it will pop up on the page preview and drag an image onto it from the filmstrip. You can drag the corners or sides of the image box and resize it to whatever you want. Then do the same for your next three images, and presto-you're done.

Mod note: Ernie I intruded on your post to edit what appears to be an important typo. Hope you don't mind, if so, just let me know, brad s


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 21, 2010)

On Page Setup (Lower Left) Select an A4 Paper
Layout Style Panel: Single Image/Contact Sheet
Image Settings: Zoom to Fill and Rotate to Fit checked
Layout: All margins to Zero, Page Grid 2x2, Cell Spacing to zeroes, Cell size to 5.84 x 4.13

This template, if I understand you correctly, generate the layout you want. 

Make certain that *Use:* is set to Selected Photos (bottom left of work area)
In the film strip select any four images and they will auto-populate the four spots in the grid.


----------



## ernie (Dec 21, 2010)

Oops, sorry. Thanks for catching that Brad. If it was me trying to follow those faulty instructions I'd be getting madder by the minute and cussing out everyone and everything cause I couldn't find the %$&*^#.


----------



## aster (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the hint. The problem was hidden right panel.
I googled obviously too much and when I double checked all text and menu areas, I still missed the hidden panel small arrow on the right edge. 
So simple. 
The family postcard under question added. Happy Christmas!


----------

